# Whats the plastic cards used to stop soil or gravel from moving?



## Jay1 (12 Feb 2015)

Hi people a quick one need a link from Uk who sell the plastic corragated plastic cards to hold back soil, gravel or substrate? 
I have some 10mm plastic spacers for wood flooring (expansion gaps) loads of them, can I use them?


----------



## tim (12 Feb 2015)

I've used/ others have used http://www.wilko.com/lawn-edging/everyday-value-lawn-edge-green-8mx15cm/invt/0138005 works ok IMO.


----------



## Jay1 (12 Feb 2015)

Thanks Tim cool! 
Anytips on using the stuff I have a FX6 the hill is just bellow, as an amateur I'm guessing the flow will errode the hillside?


----------



## Julian (12 Feb 2015)

I've used cut up Coke bottles before. Anything that stores food should be fine.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (12 Feb 2015)

I use plastic placemats from those cheap stores, less than a Euro a piece, and they are about 50 x 30 cm., so lots of bang for your buck!


----------



## Jay1 (12 Feb 2015)

Cool guys I realised I,m using alot more gravel than I need to build this hill LOL. 
I do like looking for stuff to use as long as its not going to leach toxins from dodgy plastic.


----------



## tim (12 Feb 2015)

With the lawn edging cut it up and push it in, you can iron it flat between a cloth or two to get rid of the creases, if building a high slope add it in stages to keep the substrate in place.


----------



## Jay1 (12 Feb 2015)

I'll pick some up tomorrow Tim for £4.00 can't argue with that cheaper than my spacers from wurth!


----------



## Another Phil (13 Feb 2015)

Hi Jay1,
Margarine tubs or any plastic food container work, easy to cut so that gravel on the base of them stops them falling over.
cheers phil


----------



## scuttler (13 Feb 2015)

As Phil said, ice cream tubes.


----------



## ian_m (13 Feb 2015)

I used plastic from plastic milk bottles, just ironed out a bit to keep flat. Folded the bottom to make little flaps to keep steady whilst fiddling.

Unfortunately all gone from my tank as the sand/substrate I so carefully banked up all "went flat" and the plastic edges started appearing, so ended up with a series of steps. Not sure what went wrong, the flow should have been pushing uphill, but all got removed.


----------



## kirk (13 Feb 2015)

Or you can use slate tiles if you have a tile cutter or a grinder.

tap carefully along the one edge the one the facing up with a small hammer to make it look natural should it become exposed. You can get the odd tile cheap end of stock etc. Even a dab of sealer and stick it at angles etc.    

Also, old upstand of shower/ Finnish right angled trim used for facia sofits,you can cut triangle slot here and there along one face to curve it.


----------



## alto (13 Feb 2015)

With lawn edging be careful of words such as "antimicrobial" "won't grow algae/fungus etc" as these have usually been treated.
Depending on substrate color, at least the green machine version is a nice dark color


----------



## Callan (12 Mar 2015)

Hi guys just having a read through and was wondering if it would be ok to use correx the corrugated plastic sheet you can buy from builders yards. It goes for about £10 for a sheet, which is about 8'x4' or might 6'x3' can't remember off the top my head. You can cut and shape this perfectly to use for this matter and with a dab of glue to hold it in place I think it would work brilliantly.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (12 Mar 2015)

or maybe this from a bookstore?


----------



## Callan (12 Mar 2015)

Christos Ioannou said:


> or maybe this from a bookstore?


That's the same stuff exactly.


----------

